
Defcon Is Cancelled - aestetix
https://defcon.org/html/defcon-safemode/dc-safemode-index.html
======
djsumdog
I'm greatly concerned people are now cancelling, or making virtual, August
events. I honestly don't understand what the end game is now. I realize Defcon
draws in a lot more people that regular conferences (plus it's all cash at the
door), but we cannot possibly keep things locked down this way until August.
That's not even remotely sustainable.

I wrote this thing about my frustrations with the ever moving goal posts:
[https://battlepenguin.com/politics/this-is-not-a-time-of-
hon...](https://battlepenguin.com/politics/this-is-not-a-time-of-honor/#the-
goalposts-keep-moving)

